# Sound deadening insulation



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I test drove both an Eco and my LT. I didn't notice any difference in sound levels between them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bluesman06708 said:


> Considering buying a Cruze LT or ECO. The sales rep at Central Chevy said he has had some complaints about the ECO's noise level. He said Chevy did remove some insulation to save on weight. I've heard that if you get the automatice the insulation is back in the car. Weird!!!
> 
> Marty


My understanding is that the Cruze Eco Auto is a 1LT chassis with the aero features like the lip spoiler, lowered suspension, grill shutter, etc. 

I can't say the noise in my Cruze Eco MT is any great than the last 3 cars I owned. 



GoldenCruze said:


> I test drove both an Eco and my LT. I didn't notice any difference in sound levels between them.


Manual or auto?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

My ECO 6MT is as quiet or quieter than my Wife's 2000 Olds Intrigue and definitely quieter than my 2004 GTO. No complaints here regarding less sound deadening material.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't know any better. My Eco MT is still worlds quieter than most other mainstream cars/SUV's. I have no idea what I'm missing compared to a regular Cruze.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

my eco is quieter then almost any other car i have owned.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Manual or auto?


Manual Eco, auto LT.


----------



## bluesman06708 (Feb 28, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Manual Eco, auto LT.


supposedly the MT loses insulation and the AT gets it back... so i've heard


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Its to make the test class for the MT car... Different class is different dyno coefficients... Thats why MT truly has a wonderful on cycle fuel economy number. Also why the MT doesn't have the spare tire.

Regardless I love my ECO. People comment how quiet it is inside when i take them to lunch and we work in the auto industry, vehicle calibrators, so we get in a lot of cars.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, for comparison's sake. In the Cruze LTZ the only thing you can hear above 40 MPH is the tires making contact with asphalt. No wind or engine noise. You only start to slightly hear the engine above ~2700 RPMs (slight). Over 3,000 RPMs you can really start to hear the buzzing if its on cruise control. But your nearing 80 mph by then.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I was spoiled by my 2006 Lincoln Town Car. I know I shouldn't compare a town car to my Cruze. For me, it's all about the road surface. I live in a very wet climate and the asphalt is very porous, noisy. But on newer roads, my 2012 Eco is quieter than was my Toyota Prius when the engine wasn't running. I can whisper in my Eco and everyone can hear me. Just a little more acoustic material could've been blown over the rear wheels.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

I own the eco MT and its quieter than any other car I've been in.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoTec said:


> I own the eco MT and its quieter than any other car I've been in.


Likewise. I had a late model Impala LTZ as a rental recently and the road noise was significantly louder in that.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

EcoTec said:


> I own the eco MT and its quieter than any other car I've been in.


Thats the same for me 2... **** just look at my signature. every vehicle i have owned... this is by far the quitest... of course now getting an intake and soon a possible exhaust that goes away... but once the intake is on the engine sounds really nice... and is one sound I dont mind hearing all the time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Noise, what noise? Seriously though, my 2012 Cruze ECO MT is the quietest car I've owned. It also feels the most solid.


----------

